# CSULB film production



## Jzsurfer311 (Jun 8, 2007)

i am going to clsulb film production, but didnt get into chapman, does anyone have any info on what Long Beach is like in terms of a film school?


----------



## Kess (Jun 16, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better Speilberg went to Long Beach St. because he couldn't get into USC.  He finally graduated several years ago...and his senior film project was Schindler's List.  Not bad company.  I think any film school is great if it helps you develop as a filmmaker and when you leave you have the skills and drive to make films. Some film schools are so competitive the students don't get to make many films.  That's not going to do you any good.  Connections can be great but without the drive and skills to make it the connections won't do you any good.  Take the skills over the connections any day.  It's all about making films and nothing more.  The bottom line is kick some butt wherever you go!


----------



## Cine (Jun 18, 2007)

> Originally posted by Kess:
> If it makes you feel any better Speilberg went to Long Beach St. because he couldn't get into USC.  He finally graduated several years ago...and his senior film project was Schindler's List.  Not bad company.  I think any film school is great if it helps you develop as a filmmaker and when you leave you have the skills and drive to make films. Some film schools are so competitive the students don't get to make many films.  That's not going to do you any good.  Connections can be great but without the drive and skills to make it the connections won't do you any good.  Take the skills over the connections any day.  It's all about making films and nothing more.  The bottom line is kick some butt wherever you go!



Wasn't Spielberg the only successful filmmaker, who graduated from this film school? Besides, he did it in 1968 as I know.

Others: Mark Steven Johnson (a.k.a. one of the worst comic book filmmakers), Joe Johnson (Jumanki & JP2) and Stan Winston (vfx designer)


----------

